# british tankers



## pete richards (Jan 15, 2009)

my father served on the British Justice from Sept 15 1947 - Jun 21 1948
British Respect from Nov 10 1948 - Feb 28 1950
British Commander Sept 1 1952 -Jan 1953
He served his apprenticeship (deck) and went on to become 3rd,2nd and a 1st Mate with British Tankers before becoming a Bristol Channel Pilot.His name was
Bertram Ralph Richards.I would love to hear from anyone who sailed with him.Sorry about the earlier thread with the wrong information,mum's since found some
paperwork and is searching out his discharge book


----------

